# Smoking relapse - now totally obsessed with vaping



## Waine (23/9/16)

There is an old saying: "Never say never".

When I started vaping in January this year, I resolved to never smoke cigarettes again. I was absolutely adamant. 

In about June, I went through a very stressful patch at work. I ran out of juice and I forgot my Atties at home one day. I also had some nasty bills to pay, so the cash flow was down.

So one day, in a moment of weakness, I bought a pack of cigarettes. Basically I smoked cigarettes exclusively for 2 months thereafter. During that time I was also away from home for 3 weeks, with no access to vaping gear or juice. The cigarette smoking made me feel horrible, unhealthy and guilty.

31 August, I dropped the cigarettes, serviced all my equipment, bought juice and made up my mind to only vape again.

Now I am so afraid of another relapse that I have developed an obsession with keeping so much vape gear constantly with me.

The obsession is as follows:

I keep 2 drippers and juice in my office. 

I have a briefcase which I convey 3 drippers, 1 RTA and 1 sub ohm tank and 5 mods with me as well as spare batteries, to work and back. I also take a back pack with me to work and back, loaded with juice, a tool box, cotton, coils, a battery charger, and coil wire. I keep my old Twisp Aero in my pocket always incase I am stuck in a meeting or separated from my bags. I guard my bags like crazy.

When I go to the shops, I have a small "man bag" with 2 units, spare coils in and my old Twisp in my pocket. I constantly check my bags to see if I have enough supplies.

If I go to a social, I do the same and keep fresh batteries with me.

I am so obsessed with vaping as I am terrified if having another relapse. I constantly tell myself I need to buy more equipment for "back ups". I visit the Sir Vape website every day to see what my next purchase will be. I spend hours on You Tube watching tons of reviews.

I spend hours at my desk at home building different coils for practice and to keep them on hand. I am always cleaning my gear and making sure my batteries are charged. 

The only way I feel I can justify this obsession is by telling myself that this is a "hobby" and it is healthy to have a hobby as it keeps your mind occupied and add more meaning to ones life.

I am so afraid of a cigarette relapse. I learned again: "beware -- never say never".

Am I the only one so obsessed?

Would love to read others stories.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Zebeebee (23/9/16)

Lol I've relapsed 5 times before finally staying off cigs. Then I had another day as you explained and relapsed again. I had no money for coils or juice.

I had a batch of diy stuff which I messed up completely. Ended up tasting like my wife's best perfume. 

But the minute I had cash flow again I forgot about groceries and focused on getting to my nearest vape shop. 

It happens lol



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/9/16)

Hi @Waine 

I am pretty sure you are not the only one.
I was exactly the same! Backups of the backup's backup!

And dont worry, its okay. 

The way i see it is that no matter what the obsession is - time wise or from a money point of view - its a very cheap price to pay in order to stop smoking. 

Stopping smoking is likely to be the single best thing a smoker can do for their long term health.

So please continue.

By the way, I suggest you get another backup 
Fully loaded device with a spare coil and juice bottle and put it in a cupboard somewhere 
You never know when you will need it

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (23/9/16)

Sounds pretty normal to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Igno (23/9/16)

I've only had relapses when out drinking with my friends, my batteries were all flat, so someone gave me a pack of Marlboro's and I smoked it. Worst taste ever and the next morning I felt even worse, my chest, taste in my mouth and guilt. I decided there and then that I will never run out of batteries again and now have 2 chargers with me all the time and 10X 18650 batteries. 3 Mods and tanks/drippers and looking to get more as soon as the budget allows it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (23/9/16)

@Waine you are not the only one.

I fully understand where you are coming from in terms of the obsession and I do not even smoke!
Vaping is a fun hobby, although it can be rather pricey at times.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (23/9/16)

I've relapsed so many times because I bought mods and attys that didn't work for me, but things are going well now with the Minikin and DIY. Hopefully I'll stay off the stinkies for good this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (23/9/16)

Im sure the majority of forum members can relate to some extent, myself included, i have to remind myself, although vape may have saved my life, it doesn't have to become my life. Peace

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/9/16)

There’s nothing wrong with relapsing. If you relapse, you relapse that’s life. We are all different in many ways and while some don’t relapse we all can’t be 'that' person. The main thing is getting back up on that vaping horse again.

The obsession with gear is natural. And as with 99% of this forum we need professional help.
I see an opportunity here for a vaping shrink

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (23/9/16)

Unfortunately had one cigarette today because I realized I forgot my juice at home and my tank is finished, but it's all about progress


----------



## Igno (23/9/16)

I'll be the vaping shrink and then you can all pay me so I can buy more gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Zebeebee (23/9/16)

Igno said:


> I'll be the vaping shrink and then you can all pay me so I can buy more gear


Business idea 5000  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/9/16)

Nearly 3 years ago after smoking for over 40 years I bought a Twisp... never ever touched a stinky again! Was nearly a 60 a day heavy smoker with belaboured breathing and terrible cough... it was a case of give up or die!

Will never ever pick up a cigarette again...

Dramatic statement... Vaping saved my life! <-- I guess that's why I'm so passionate about our hobby...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Waine (25/9/16)

@RobFisher Good for you. What helps is if one has time one's hands and can afford back up equipment. If a vaper has only one or two units, has a hectic job, is perhaps on the road a lot etc, then he or she becomes vulnerable if they run out of juice or their batteries run out. Under such circumstances it is easy to stop at the garage and buy a packet of 10's thinking it will stop there. The next thing, one is hooked on the cigarettes again. 

At age 50, I NEVER want to smoke again. I had a 2 month relapse which slayed me. Hence my total obsession with vaping.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (25/9/16)

@Waine. Relapsing is nothing new to most of us. I started vaping and dropped the hard stuff without actually intending to quit smoking. But as my vaping progressed from MTL to direct lung hits i started to drop my Nic content as well. Started with 12% and dropped it to 3%(Mg?) and then relapsed rather badly. Now upped it to 4% and the need is gone again.

The point of my ramblings is, it does not matter how many times we fall, all that matters is that we get up again!

As for the obsession... Welcome to the club... I believe we have a supplier for matching T-shirts around here somewhere and meet regularly at our virtual clubhouse which is this forum.

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## AhVape (25/9/16)

I must be one of the lucky ones, stopped early December last year and haven't had a cig since.
i Did have a dream a few months back that i had a cig in my mouth while making a coil and cleaning my gear  - i was so pissed off at myself the next day, it felt so real. 
I Vape 6mg and find that it doesn't really bother me that much when my battery dies or i run out of juice while out and about. Nothing it like it was when i ran out of cigs, so i guess its a good thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (25/9/16)

Think there are more of you out there.
Not me ....I am a one mod man ....... just cannot decide which one. 
Vaping has thankfully kept me so busy I don't have time to relapse. Still have my softpack of Camel filters with one cigarette in and in four months I never had the craving to smoke on it.
I am one of the lucky ones.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Waine (27/9/16)

@KZOR Nice collection there. Seems you won't be running out of anything soon.

My obsession increases as pay day approaches. I have thoroughly researched what I intend buying. The guilt already creeps in. But it's hard to control. This vaping has really got me by the short and curlies, like no other hobby before, and I have done lots of hobbies. 

It's actually crazy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (27/9/16)

Worse things you could be obsessed with, at least vaping teaches you a little science.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (29/9/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> Worse things you could be obsessed with, at least vaping teaches you a little science.



Totally true. I don't drink, take drugs, hang out at bars, I am a family man. So my vaping hobby is slightly justified. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

